# Sibelius 6.2, Mojave 10.14.5 - no go?



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 31, 2019)

It takes forever to redraw each line when you scroll - as in swipe down, wait 20 seconds.

Is that a known issue? Should I put it on my Windows 7 machine instead?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 31, 2019)

Mine doesn't take that long; maybe 3-5 seconds? I sort of remember it always being that way. I just figured it was b/c it runs in 32-bit. I do find it a bit snappier if I use the PgUp/PgDn/Home/End buttons to navigate the score.


----------

